# TP-Link Router Acting Weird with WiMax



## saikiasunny (Dec 31, 2015)

Hello Digitians
I have this BSNL WiMax connection. I have their Home750 Plan. I am using a TP Link Wr740n router for the connection. 

Connection map is this= CPE>>Router>>PC

It was working for a few days ( it was 512kbps fine). But connection went down for some days. When it recovered it stopped working. This is the where the problem begins.
Now whenever i use the router, the connection does not work. The router dashboard shows 0.0.0.0 as the wan IP address. But when i directly connect the cable to my PC, it works like before. 

This concludes that the connection stop point is the router. Following are the things that I tried-
Reset the router
Clone MAC address- This seemed to work fine but only for two sessions
Change LAN IP- this too worked for a few hours but stopped working after the shutdown
Changing cables
Changing DNS settings
resetting the CPE

Things left to try- break the goddamn thing with a Hammer!

Also, one more problem that i faced was slow speeds on phone. I can watch videos on my PC but cannot even open twitter on phone with the same connection. What could be the reason?

So networking Gurus! Please pour some streams of advice on this problem! How should i go about solving this problem?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 4, 2016)

missing the most important thing,result of ipconfig /all command in command prompt for various situations stated above.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jan 4, 2016)

thanks for the reply whitestar_999. So i tried few things and somehow i got it to working. I was not using it for 2 days and connected it again today. It is working now. 
But there is one thing that still bugs me. Should I ever shutdown the router when it is not in use cause whenever I do so, it acts like earlier. But starts working after I restart it for 2 times.
and I am worried to turn it off now


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 4, 2016)

that's why my earlier suggestion.run that command,save the result(& post it here) & if this problem comes up again then post ipconfig result for that time.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jan 4, 2016)

It is the current status


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 5, 2016)

everything seems fine.now connect directly to cpe & again run the command.post that here too.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jan 5, 2016)

here they are
it started showing problems again today. First one is when it is directly connected.
Second one is when it is connected through router but not working


i get the following screenshot every 10 secs even though the cable is properly plugged in-


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 5, 2016)

forum attachment function is unreliable & not working most of the time,use imgur.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jan 5, 2016)

i get the following screenshot every 10 secs even though the cable is properly plugged in-
*s20.postimg.org/sjhqmdywt/not_connected.jpg

currently i can only upload these images. Please suggest any workaround for this problem.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 5, 2016)

what about the other 2 pics?


> it started showing problems again today. First one is when it is directly connected.
> Second one is when it is connected through router but not working


also what do you mean by getting screenshot every 10 seconds even though the cable is properly plugged in.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jan 5, 2016)

I am really sorry i uploaded wrong images. 
here are the correct ones 

this is when does not connect 
*s21.postimg.org/tsw3sxd7r/not_connected.jpg

this is when directly connected
*s21.postimg.org/d8yf6onxj/sss.jpg

and this is the error that comes continuously. Facing this problem since morning
*s21.postimg.org/oir51msyv/screenshot_of_tplink_manager.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 6, 2016)

Disable DHCP in tplink,save,restart tp-link & cpe,& then see.also just for the sake of it try with a different/new lan cable to connect tplink to cpe.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jan 6, 2016)

Well i tried the cable replacement, it is same with it. 
Well try the dhcp settings and will post the results


----------



## saikiasunny (Jan 23, 2016)

*Found a solution*

OK so reviving this thread may seem stupid but i found a solution to this problem. The problem was off conflicting dhcp servers between the modern/cpe and router.
The solution is simply turning the router into a switch and connecting the modem cable to the router.
This is working fine now! Thanks for all the support whitestar


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 23, 2016)

good to know.so by using tplink as switch do you mean disabling dhcp server in tplink or connecting lan cable from cpe to one of the lan port instead of wan port of tplink.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jan 23, 2016)

Yes, it was solved by disabling the dhcp server on the router. This made the router to work on switch mode. And sticking the modern cable on the lan port


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 23, 2016)

wifi also working without issues now?


----------



## saikiasunny (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes its working fine. I wonder why do you need a router then? I mean if a switch is what is needed then why a router.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 24, 2016)

the main difference between switch & router is that a switch can not handle ip assignment on its own(no dhcp server) & it has no firewall/nat for added security.bsnl cpe has dhcp server but i doubt about firewall & nat being enabled(or present).if torrents work fine without UPnP then presently your network has no NAT.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jan 24, 2016)

well i don't use torrents so cannot comment on that but for my current use it is working fine. I saw that the CPE is currently working with NAT enabled but not with any other mode.


----------

